# adding a bread board end to a cutting board



## wiser1934 (Oct 13, 2009)

i saw at some point that someone used a dowel pin(s) to attach the end on. used 3 dowel pins and only the center one was glued in place. any one have any info on doing this??? thank you, paul


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

Well that's the classic breadboard end, a great construction to both allow sideways movement while clamping down on cupping, therefore often used on tabletops.


----------



## PaulMiller (Dec 11, 2008)

The outside dowels holes are elongated in the tongue to allow for wood movement. Only the center hole is a tight fit and glued.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

You also want to use drawborded mortise and tenon method.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/drawbored-mortise-and-tenon.aspx


----------

